# Forte Saraivada @ Atalaia, Gavião



## criz0r (5 Abr 2014 às 00:01)

Boas noites pessoal, mostro-vos aqui alguns vídeos e imagens da Célula que passou no passado Sábado na zona do Gavião e Castelo Branco. Caiu mesmo em cima de mim quando estava a chegar á Freguesia da Atalaia. 













[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/wc3hXolrW4w[/VIDEO]


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2014 às 00:03)

Excelentes registos! Essa zona é propícia a convectividade muitas vezes, mas são locais onde não há muita gente para os registar devidamente, muito bom.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2014 às 12:59)

As imagens estão excelentes, continua!!!


----------



## MSantos (7 Abr 2014 às 17:40)

Só agora vi estas imagens, boa saraivada!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2014 às 23:24)

Bom registo pessoal, um inesperado assim é sempre bom .


----------

